# Jack Gumbetter R.I.P.



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Just found out from Denny today, that his dad, Jack had passed on yesterday. Sorry to hear of a loss of a great taxidermist, but Jim and Denny are carrying on his fantastic work that he started. I just got two deer mounts back from them a few weeks ago. Exceptional work, as always. Will try to post pics on here over the weekend. I've got 8 of their mounts on my wall, and they all look like they did when they were walking through the woods.


----------

